# I'm starting a new thread ;)



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Probably should start another threat for this but I'm being lazy today =)

At the party I asked if I got a #10 of the butter powder and I opened it then could I vaccum seal in smaller bags to extend the shelf life past the 9 months on the can. I was told no that wouldn't work =( so I'm asking you guys the famous "Why wouldn't that work?" =)

It just seems to make sense to me that it would work LOL!!

I just copied this from another thread, this was orginally in the Shelf Reliance thread.

Thank You in Advance!!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

It will only work IF you add 1/4" of peanut/sunflower oil to the top of each jar before canning them.
makes an extra seal and adds smoothness to the butter when you stir it in upon opening.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Canning real butter is super easy too..it's actually more like ghee but anyways..just so you know...


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm thinking repackage the powder before you add water.

Everything I'm reading says the powder is only good for 9 months after the can is open. Strange that the meat is good longer LOL!!!

Thank You guys!!!!

I've thought about canning butter but thought this would be a good LONG time storage thing =)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I am supposed to use a #10 can of butter in what time frame after opening?
That is why I home canned my butter in pint jars. @ $2 per pint.

51 servings of butter in a #10 can for $27.00???


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I got this #10 can from Shelf Reliance and it has 240 servings for under 25.00

Now given me and DH were eating this stuff on crackers at the party =) 240 servings is still alot.


----------

